# Kent narrows fishing spot?



## rewooh

Me and a friend decided to try Kent narrows for the first time last week. We've never been there before so We tried all over and asked everyone we could to find a place to fish. Everyone said under bridge but have no idea how to get there. Finally we settled a place next to a bar on the east side and caught two perch. 

What I want to know is how to get to the spot to cath the blues and stripers everyone is talking about?


----------



## mytmouse

Stolen from yankem, but verified good directions!



> You have to drive over the bay bridge and take the kent narrows west. thats a good 5 minute drive over the bay bridge. Take the kent narrows west exit and then go left at the stop sign.


If you look at MetroMan's post he even has a pic where the hotspot is, just in case there is no one there!

MYT


----------



## rewooh

So is that paid parking there? If so that might be a place we stopes by but wasn't sure. How do we pay for parking if it Is that spot


----------



## JapaneseZero

*parking fees*

free parking unless you are parking a boat trailer


----------



## rewooh

Oh ok. Cool thanks!


----------



## shaggy

Sounds like you ended up at the newer spot near the Jetty. Nice place, good viewing spot, but from what I seen and heard bad fishing spot.


----------



## rewooh

well we finally made it there...only to get snagged 3 times. we fished at where everyone was, but when we went everyone was always at the bank so we tried the small pier. geared up and threw out and got snagged each time. we finally got fed up and headed to sandy point.

any suggestions on where to fish without getting snagged?


----------



## glantier

These maps might help.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U....006579,-76.405588&spn=0.007262,0.009323&z=17

:fishing:Greg


----------



## sand flea

It's really not a good place to use bottom rigs. Stick to lures and you won't snag bottom.


----------

